
Using Pearl to manage your dotfiles and much more - feelsqoox
https://github.com/pearl-core/pearl
======
onion2k
Perhaps I'm too old, but calling something to manage command line packages
"Pearl" is quite confusing when most operating systems come with perl
preinstalled.

~~~
feelsqoox
That's true, but even though the pronunciation looks the same they are
actually two different words.

~~~
brudgers
Curious why "pearl" was chosen for the name.

Also if it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

